# Martins High rise for mice?



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

The martins high rise is 18x11x24 with bar spacing that is 1/2" by 1 " would this be ok for a larger male? The local rat rescue offered me it since they cant use it and they know I keep small animals. The levels will have to be covered with fleece which I keep anyway. But has anyone used 1/2 inch bar spacing? I have before and he didn't escape but should I risk it or just keep it for a spare or something?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have no problem using 1/2in mesh with my mice. I don't know how 1/2 bars would compare.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

its a 1/2" x 1" mesh with the new cage the 1/2" inch bars were on a temp cage of his


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

For a big robust buck it should be fine, for your more petite boys, youngsters or more fine boned does, probably not.

Out of curiousity, why can't the rat rescue use that cage?


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Its too small for even a wheel or a hammock its not at all suitable for rats. Floor space is less than a 10 gallon and rats need LOTS of room to explore.

And he isnt a big robust boy he just doesnt like escaping and is a little chubby ..

Maybe a pic would help ... here's my Moki  He is still healing from the scabs ... he had allergies or mites I changed pretty much everything to try to get him better


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

He looks rather small and fine boned I'd worry that he could easily slip through the bars and escape or get himself stuck attempting it.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

when i had him in the 1/2" barred cage he could not get his nose out if I remember correctly I will try it and see but his current cage isnt working he just stays in his ten gallon all the time


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The problem with cages is that even though the bars in MOST areas may be 1/2 inch, there still might be corners or connection points that have a slightly bigger space and that will get you in trouble.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I will def check If worst comes to worst I will keep him in his 10 gallon


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

If you want to be sure he can't get out, hold a morsel of food out of reach outside the cage. Don't make it so he hurts himself trying to get it, but if he's getting out, he'll follow the food to do it.

Did this with some young rats.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh cool yeah I will try that  I keep him on the other end of the house from my females so LUCKILY he has no major motivation


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Make sure he doesn't wedge his poor head in there and get stuck or hurt. Food is great motivation, sometimes too great. Keep it just out of reach. If he tries to put his head through and fails, you know he won't get out.

Then you can give him his treat, of course.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopefully that works Moki tends to not be food motivated if its in your hand but I will try


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Cheerios are rarely refused. :3


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL I think we have some I will try lol that and Pumpkin seeds are a favorite around here. But Moki even turned down banana baby food. ( a very rare treat btw)


----------

